# Got dowels?



## CodyS (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi all!

I got stuck on a set of blackbutt doors today, I didn't have any dowels! Instead of popping out and buying some I made my own out of the blackbutt. Never again will I buy dowel!



 

Here is a link to the instructions, really simple but effective!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 24, 2015)

Looks kind of like the way I make mine. http://woodbarter.com/threads/making-dowels.23148/

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

